# Kanon Wakeshima



## BelarusxRussia (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't think you guys know this amazing artist, Wakeshima-san, but I'd like you to hear her music. I love her playing very much.






btw, this song is called "Still Doll" from the anime Vampire Knight.


----------

